# Il figlio di Cicciolina distrugge la D'Urso in diretta



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ennesima lite a *Domenica Live*, il programma condotto da Barbara D'Urso. Ospiti in studio erano *Cicciolina* (vero nome Ilona Staller), il suo avvocato e suo figlio *Ludwig Koons*. Si è parlato della condanna per un anno subita dall'ex pornostar per tentata truffa. 

Ilona Staller ha detto che, a volte, i giudici possono sbagliare le sentenze, ma la conduttrice si è dissociata dicendo che non è vero ed ha affermato di credere nella giustizia. Alle parole della conduttrice sono seguite quelle di Ludwig che, citando una notizia de "Il Fatto Quotidiano", ha fatto notare che la D'Urso sia stata denunciata per "esercizio abusivo della professione" dall'ordine dei giornalisti. 

La D'Urso ha risposto dicendo di essere stata assolta in quel processo, smentendo di fatto la tesi da lei sostenuta, cioè che i giudici non sbagliano le sentenze, dopodichè ha dato del maleducato al figlio della pornostar, che ha in seguito detto _"Berlusconi quanti processi ha avuto? Un applauso a Berlusconi" _e dopo queste affermazioni, la conduttrice ha immediatamente interrotto l'intervista mandando la pubblicità.

Per vedere il video copiate ed incollate nel vostro browser il seguente link (minuto *1:46:10*):
video.mediaset.it/video/domenica_live/full/puntata-del-28-maggio-prima-parte_725884.html


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2017)

Chi di moralismo ferisce...

Insinna docet.


----------

